# 2013 Pnw Spring Rally -Memorial Day Weekend



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*P N W Outbackers Spring Rally-Memorial Day Weekend 2013*​*Toppenish, WA *​*May 24-26, 2013*​*[hr]*​*

**Rally Master: *Doxie-Doglover-Too​*

To get the sites we like I had to book now! Hoping a lot of you can make it with it being a long weekend. Typically in this part of Wa.State our weather is wonderful on Memorial Weekend!

Sites 96-109 are blocked for the rally.*

*Each Site Has Cable , Water, Elec., and Sewer. Bring your own portable wood or propane fire pit.

The Dome Was Already Rented By Another Group That Goes Every Year But We Do Have The Harvey Adams Room Just Inside The Office. We Can Take Our Prepared Dishes In There And Gather In The Event Of Bad Weather.*

​For more information on attending this rally, click here, to be taken to the rally thread.​​​


----------

